#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Looking for Petroleum Production System (2nd Edition)

## lizdragon

I am looking for Petroleum Production System ( 2nd Edition) pdf. If anybody has it please share. Thank you

See More: Looking for Petroleum Production System (2nd Edition)

----------


## TRONALD2010

Could you be  more specific. such as author??

----------


## selfcolor

Author: Michael J. Economides A. Daniel Hill Christine Ehlig-Economides Ding Zhu

----------


## moncho

Petroleum Production Systems 2nd Ed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## moncho

Petroleum Production Systems 2nd Ed.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Clayz

Hey moncho, the link you posted is giving me an error. 

"Not Found

The requested URL /vb/redirector.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

Is there any chance you could re-post another link?

----------


## Clayz

Hey moncho, the link you posted is giving me an error. 

"Not Found

The requested URL /vb/redirector.php was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."

Is there any chance you could re-post another link?

----------


## Marty Thompson

It is the site redirector that is still messed up even after the whole site being down

Do not click on the link, just cut and paste it into you browser

----------


## samuelektro

Thank you, Moncho !!

----------


## selfcolor

Special thanks to  Moncho !!

----------


## slhero99

Thanks a lot.

----------


## boundles

Could you send me the file since Mochos link gives error? Please

----------


## boundles

Hey could send me the document for this textbook? Please

See More: Looking for Petroleum Production System (2nd Edition)

----------

